# Hilfe! Ich habe Kaulquappen.....



## mariohbs (12. Apr. 2017)

Hi Leute,

nun hat es mich auch erwischt.... schau heute in den Teich und denk mich trifft der Schlag. Überall wuseln winzige, schwarze Kaulquappen zwischen Goldies, __ Moderlieschen und Gründlingen rum! 

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was ist mir da in den Teich gehüpft? Leich oder entsprechend Verdächtige konnte ich die ganze Zeit nirgends entdecken....  

Kann man an den Quappen erkennen, was für ein Tierchen da in meinen Teich gemacht hat? Die Fische scheinen auf alle Fälle nicht dran zu gehen - falls das bei der Bestimmung hilft. 

Danke und Gruß
Mario


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Apr. 2017)

Warum Hilfe? Das ist Natur. Laß sie so, wie sie ist!

Kaulquappen kommen von Fröschen/__ Kröten.
Beobachte sie, in vier Wochen sind sie weg.


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Moin Mario,

* defekter Link entfernt * wenn du runterscrollst findest du die Merkmale Viel Spaß beim Beobachten und auf dass sie gut saubermachen


----------



## samorai (12. Apr. 2017)

Manchmal bringen __ Enten den Laich mit.
Sie probieren alles mal aus, auch wenn der Teich nur 3qm Fläche hat landen sie darin und “ schauen“ sich mal um und __ fliegen anschließend wieder davon.
Wenn du von der Arbeit kommst kannst du gar nicht wissen ob es einen Besucher hattest.


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Apr. 2017)

Glückwunsch!!
Ich habe bei mir noch keine Kaulquappen ausmachen können. 
Aber anderes Getier, ich vermute es sind Libellenlarven......


----------



## Blunanda (13. Apr. 2017)

Sei doch froh, die futtern später die ganzen __ Fliegen und Mücken weg.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Apr. 2017)

Hi Mario,

schwarze Quappen die als Schwarm umherziehen und die Fische haben Null Bock sei zu spricht ganz für Bufo bufo Nachwuchs (__ Erdkröte). Deren Laichschnüre kann man zwischen toten Pflanzen gespannt auch schon mal übersehen

MfG Frank


----------



## mariohbs (13. Apr. 2017)

Jepp mit dem Link von Erin hatte ich es auch schon in diese Richtung eingestuft. Na ja, schaun wir wie sich das so weiter entwickelt, kann man ja eh nichts mehr dran ändern 

Wünsche euch auf alle Fälle


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> kann man ja eh nichts mehr dran ändern


Warum sollte man das auch wollen. Die Tiere sind nützlich, niedlich und stören nicht. Wenn doch, dann kauf Dir lieber ein Penthouse in der City. Mehr sag ich lieber nicht, ich soll mich nicht aufregen...


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Jepp mit dem Link von Erin hatte ich es auch schon in diese Richtung eingestuft. Na ja, schaun wir wie sich das so weiter entwickelt, kann man ja eh nichts mehr dran ändern
> 
> Wünsche euch auf alle Fälle



Die machen sich dann eh vom Acker sobald sie können und wenn du Glück hast, bleibt ein Teil davon bei dir im Garten und frisst die Schädlinge weg  Soweit ich weiß machen die auch nicht so einen Terror wie die Teichfrösche.

Und


----------



## mariohbs (13. Apr. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das auch wollen. Die Tiere sind nützlich, niedlich und stören nicht. Wenn doch, dann kauf Dir lieber ein Penthouse in der City. Mehr sag ich lieber nicht, ich soll mich nicht aufregen...



Wenn ich mal so ganz Ehrlich sein darf (falls nicht bin ich´s trotzdem) muss ich ja mal sagen: Was mich aufregt ist immer die 0 Toleranz wenn es halt auch mal Leute gibt, die keine __ Kröten oder __ Frösche haben wollen. Da kommt dann immer gleich die "das ist Natur" Fraktion um die Ecke geschossen und tut so als wenn man die Tierchen abmurksen wollte. Wo ist denn Natur oder natürliche Auslese wenn man losrennt und Laich vor Fischen rettet oder Teiche mit Strippen überspannt damit der __ Reiher nichts zu Futtern bekommt? 

@Erin - genau die Geräuschkulisse ist das was mir ggf. Sorgen macht. Mein Teich liegt nicht irgendwo in der Ferne sondern unmittelbar vor einem Mehrfamilienhaus mit leider teilweise sehr streitsüchtigen Nachbarn. Klar hätten sie keine Change aber ich habe trotzdem keinen Bock auf das Theater. 

Grüße
Mario


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

Kann ich nachvollziehen, meine Mutter hatte auch Theater wegen ihrer __ Frösche und das sollte man nicht unterschätzen, aber die Erdkröten hier quaken wirklich nur ganz zaghaft mal und Paarungszeit ist ja vorbei, wenn es da nicht gestört hat, sollte es später erst recht nicht stören. Teichfrösche ist was anderes, die machen schon echt Terror


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Apr. 2017)

> Was mich aufregt ist immer die 0 Toleranz wenn es halt auch mal Leute gibt, die keine __ Kröten oder __ Frösche haben wollen.


Was ich unmöglich finde, sich einen Teich anzuschaffen und anschließend über Frösche beschweren. Hättest du dich mal vorher belesen. 



> Klar hätten sie keine Change aber ich habe trotzdem keinen Bock auf das Theater.


Na du hast Probleme.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Apr. 2017)

Da die Kaulquappen nicht vom Himmel gefallen sind, gehören die Eltern wohl eher nicht zu den Geräuschvollen, sonst wäre das Quaken v o r der Paarung ja wohl aufgefallen, oder? Wer immer sich da entwickelt, kann so laut also nicht sein.

Was diese angebliche "Null Toleranz" gegen Kaulquappen-Ablehner betrifft: im Gegensatz zu den meisten "mutwillig" eingesetzten Teichfischen, stehen heimische zuwandernde Amphibien unter gesetzlichem Schutz und zwar aus gutem Grund. Außerdem befinden sie sich in ihrem angestammten Lebensraum, sonst könnten sie ja nicht zuwandern.  Wenn da wer "intolerant" ist, dann ja wohl die, die den Viechern ein Gewässer vor die __ Nase setzen und dann heulen, wenn's tatsächlich auch genutzt wird.


----------



## mariohbs (13. Apr. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Da die Kaulquappen nicht vom Himmel gefallen sind, gehören die Eltern wohl eher nicht zu den Geräuschvollen, sonst wäre das Quaken v o r der Paarung ja wohl aufgefallen, oder? Wer immer sich da entwickelt, kann so laut also nicht sein.



Mhm.... da hatte zwar ein paar Beiträge oben schon wer was anderes erklärt aber ist mir letztendlich auch Egal. 



Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Wenn da wer "intolerant" ist, dann ja wohl die, die den Viechern ein Gewässer vor die __ Nase setzen und dann heulen, wenn's tatsächlich auch genutzt wird.



Stimmt, ich bin intolerant und die Diskussion ist beendet. Ich werde das Forum zukünftig den toleranten Mitgliedern überlassen und wünsche allen noch eine schöne Zeit.

Tschau und viel Spaß mit euren Teichen. 
Mario


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Mhm.... da hatte zwar ein paar Beiträge oben schon wer was anderes erklärt aber ist mir letztendlich auch Egal.


Nein, egal ist das nicht. Sicher besteht die Möglichkeit, dass __ Wasservögel auch mal an Pflanzen hängenden Laich mitverschleppen. Das ist in erster Linie natürlich an Vorkommen von entsprechenden Vögeln gebunden. Nur weil sie theoretisch überall hin __ fliegen können undsich in jede Pfütze setzen können, müssen sie das noch lange nicht tun. Wenn dann mal ein Stück Laich an einem Vogelfuß oder -gefieder hängen bleibt, müssen die Eier auch noch den "Transport" heil überstehen und im nächsten Gewässer auch noch dort anlanden, wo sie sich ungestört entwickeln können. Sowas ist nicht gänzlich unmöglich, das kommt vor.
Du schriebst:. "Überall wuseln winzige, schwarze Kaulquappen zwischen Goldies, __ Moderlieschen und Gründlingen rum!" 
Das klingt mengenmäßig eher nicht danach, als hätten einzelne Eier einen unfreiwilligen Transport überstanden, sondern wie das Ergebnis von gewissenhaft platziertem Laich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Apr. 2017)

ja ja,

fast alle Leute wollen unbedingt etwas Natur in ihrem Umfeld haben, nur soll die Natur dann bloß ja net auf die Idee kommen da dann auch irgendwas was "natürliches" machen
(z.B viele Laubgehölze im Umfeld, aber bitte so das kein einziges Blatt im Herbst aufs Grundstück fällt;
im Winter fleisig die Vögel füttern, aber wehe die sch... dann auf die Fensterbank oder "brüllen" bei Sonnenaufgang im Garten rum
oder eben ein Gartenteich. Sieht toll aus aber es sollen dann bitte aber bloß keine Mücken, Vögel Wasserwanzen, __ Käfer, __ Schnecken, __ Egel, Algen, Amphibien ect da dran kommen können)

erinnert mich hier an ne Geschichte aus nem Nachbardorf.

da war ein Professorenpaar aus Frankfurt hingezogen weil die Stadt wegen dem Verkehr ja so so laut war.

Nach einiger Zeit ging ihnen dann ein Bauer aus dem Dorf gegen den Strich weil der doch tatsächlich die Unverschämtheit hatte seine Kühe auf seine Weiden neben ihrem Grundstück zu treiben und diese sie dann mit gelegentlichen Muhen und dem Anblick/Geruch  von Kuhscheiße auf der Weide störten. Schließlich gings vor Gericht was natürlich zugunsten des Landwirts ausging. "Wer in ein durch ein landwirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten geprägtes Dorf zieht und sich dann dort nicht mit den völlig typischen ländlichen Geräuchen und Gerüchen abfinden will sollte lieber wieder in ne Großstadt ziehen", so der Richter


----------



## mariohbs (14. Apr. 2017)

Eigentlich wollt ich ja zu dem Thema nichts mehr sagen bzw. eigentlich ja gar nichts mehr aber da ich mich immer noch Frage, was hier eigentlich grad abgeht muss ich doch nochmal.....  

Vielleicht macht sich hier einfach mal wer die Mühe, auch *meine eigentliche Frage (das ist das ganz am Anfang auf Seite 1) zu lesen* und mir zu erklären, wo eigentlich euer Problem liegt. Ich habe weder gefragt, wie ich sie loswerde, wie ich sie umbringe, wie ich verhindere das sie kommen noch sonst irgendwas. Ich wollt einfach nur wissen, was ich da habe.

Und nur weil ich __ Kröten und __ Frösche nicht mag, heißt das nicht, dass ich sie umbringe, umsiedle, verhindere das sie wieder kommen oder sonstwas. Das habe ich nirgends gesagt, gefragt oder auch nur angedeutet. Ich mag auch keine __ Spinnen und trag sie trotzdem aus der Wohnung in den Garten. Die Reaktionen hier sind einfach nur schlicht und ergreifend *unverständlich für mich*. 

@teichinteressent: Auch an dich der Tipp, erst lesen, dann Sprüche klopfen. Nicht Mögen heißt nur, dass ich nichts dafür tue es zu haben aber nicht, dass ich a) nicht damit gerechnet wurde und b) das ich es nun ausrotten werde! Ich wollt nur wissen WAS ich da habe! Was die Nachbarn angeht, so kann ich nur sagen, sei Froh wenn du nicht solche Leute kennst die kein Hobby haben außer den ganzen Tag zu suchen worüber sie sich beschweren könnten. Dummerweise kann man sich Nachbarn genau so wenig aussuchen wie Kröten - also zumindest noch nicht mit dem Gehalt was ich habe.

@Wetterleuchten : Auch an dich die Bitte erst zu lesen. Ich habe mich weder über die Geräusche beschwert noch sonstwas. Ich wollte wissen was ich habe um unter anderem abschätzen zu können ob ich in absehbarer Zeit mit Problemen durch Geräusche rechnen muss. Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass sie MIR zu laut wären oder sind oder sonstwas. 

@Knoblauchkröte : Sorry, aber dein Post erschüttert mich eigentlich am meisten. Ich dachte ja wenigstens das Mod-Team ließt Beiträge komplett und interpretiert nicht irgendwelche Zustände rein.


----------



## DbSam (14. Apr. 2017)

Ja, da schlägt es wieder gewaltig zu: Das selektive Leseverstehen.
... schwierig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mario,

wenn du Pflanzen in deinem Teich hast , ist der Laich oft darin so versteckt, dass du den zum Teil gar nicht siehst. 
Erst wenn die Kaulquappen dann rumschwimmen merkst du, dass da jemand am Werk war. 
Wenn es __ Kröten sind, verhalten die sich ganz ruhig. In der Paarungszeit hört man immer wieder mal ein leises quak, das aber niemand auf den Nerv geht. __ Frösche sind da etwas lauter. 
Das wäre dir bestimmt aufgefallen. Jetzt einfach mal paar Wochen warten, dann kann man auch erkennen, was es wird. 
Was deine Nachbarn angeht, da kann nichts sagen, da ich die nicht kenne. Nur soviel, dass es oft so aus dem Wald zurückhalt, wie man reinruft. Einfach mit netten Gesten und Überzeugung probieren.


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2017)

Soderle - nun lassen wir wieder Ruhe einkehren.

Mario: Die Reaktionen der einzelnen User (und auch meiner Wenigkeit) resultieren schon ein wenig aus den Formulierungen, die Du verwendet hast. ("Hilfe...", "Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt...") Wirkt nunmal einfach negativ. Und wenn wir den Eindruck haben, es soll einem Tier an den Kragen gehen, sind die meisten von uns halt nicht sehr tolerant. 

Nun zum Thema: Es scheint aber die einhellige Meinung zu herrschen, dass es sich um Erdkröten handelt. Die sind ruhige Gäste, die nützlich und geschützt sind. Deine Nachbarn werden sie nicht merken und Du musst sie ja nicht küssen. Sie werden sich auch nach und nach verabschieden, weil sie  - sofern sie überleben - sich an Land um __ Schnecken und __ Käfer kümmern werden. 

Sichlich hast Du noch nie eine Kröte in der Hand gehabt. Das ist alles andere als eklig. Sie nimmt relativ schnell die Wärme Deiner Hand an und fühlt sich am Bauch wunderbar seidig an. Sie hat wunderschöne Augen. __ Kröten können auch total niedlich sein. Aber das ist meine subjektive Meinung.

In diesem Sinne frohe Ostern.


----------



## StefanBO (15. Apr. 2017)

Es wurde ja schon auf Erdkrötenquappen hingewiesen, die wie vorher der Laich von vielen Fischen verschmäht werden. Die immer wieder erwähnten Gefiederquappen sind in diesem Zusammenhang eher als Ammenmärchen zu sehen. Größere Binnengewässer werden im Laufe von großen Zeiträumen so mit Fischen besiedelt, aber bei kleineren Gewässern und in überschaubaren Zeiträumen geht das prozentual gegen Null. Dass dabei Laich in den Mengen transportiert wird, dass es im Teich von Quappen wimmelt, kommt nicht vor.

Es stimmt auch nicht, dass __ Frösche grundsätzlich laut sind. Die "Braunfroscharten", zu denen der häufig(st)e __ Grasfrosch gehört, sind nur mit einer Art Knurren in geringer Lautstärke (innere Schallblasen) zu hören, und das nur im März/April, bzw. ansonsten ausnahmsweise mal ganz vereinzelt.

Ach, ganz vergessen: Wechselwarme Tiere bitte NICHT in die Hand nehmen und dort aufwärmen. Das tut ihnen gar nicht gut!

[OT]


mariohbs schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich ja zu dem Thema nichts mehr sagen bzw. eigentlich ja gar nichts mehr aber da ich mich immer noch Frage, was hier eigentlich grad abgeht muss ich doch nochmal.....
> 
> Vielleicht macht sich hier einfach mal wer die Mühe, auch *meine eigentliche Frage (das ist das ganz am Anfang auf Seite 1) zu lesen* und mir zu erklären, wo eigentlich euer Problem liegt. Ich habe weder gefragt, wie ich sie loswerde, wie ich sie umbringe, wie ich verhindere das sie kommen noch sonst irgendwas. Ich wollt einfach nur wissen, was ich da habe.
> 
> Und nur weil ich __ Kröten und Frösche nicht mag, heißt das nicht, dass ich sie umbringe, umsiedle, verhindere das sie wieder kommen oder sonstwas. Das habe ich nirgends gesagt, gefragt oder auch nur angedeutet. Ich mag auch keine __ Spinnen und trag sie trotzdem aus der Wohnung in den Garten. Die Reaktionen hier sind einfach nur schlicht und ergreifend *unverständlich für mich*.


Sorry, aber bei solchen Postings vergeht mir wirklich jede Lust, dich ernst zu nehmen. Es kam lediglich der Hinweis aufs "Penthouse in der City". Muss vielleicht nicht sein und war wohl überreagiert, aber niemand hat was zu den Themen geschrieben, die du da wiederholt breit trittst, sondern nur deine Ausdrucksweise ("Hilfe", "mich trifft der Schlag", "kann man ja eh nichts mehr dran ändern") kommentiert. Vielleicht liest du einfach erst mal die Postings durch und interpretierst da nicht rein, was da nicht steht, sprich, guckst vor weiteren Postings erst mal in den Spiegel. Und wenn du meinst, ein öffentliches Forum sei der richtige Platz, um neben Fragen seine eigene Meinung zu veröffentlichen, und sich dann davon abweichende Meinungen zu verbeten - kein Kommentar.
[/OT]


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2017)

StefanBO schrieb:


> Ach, ganz vergessen: Wechselwarme Tiere bitte NICHT in die Hand nehmen und dort aufwärmen. Das tut ihnen gar nicht gut!


Es lässt sich manchmal leider nicht vermeiden. Ich kann sie auch schlecht mit der Schaufel umsetzen, oder?


----------



## Mel25 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo Mario,
von den wahrscheinlich Milliarden Erdkrötenquappen im Teich meiner Eltern und den einigen Tausend (zumindest sieht es immer so aus...) aus meinen diversen Miniteichen ist zum Schluß eigentlich nie viel übrig geblieben. Sie klettern sang-und klanglos aus dem Teich und weg sind sie. Ohne quaken oder irgendwelche Grußworte.
Ich freu mich, wenn sie im nächsten Frühjahr wiederkommen, aber es ist ja tatsächlich immer nur ein kurzes Gastspiel zur Paarung ( auch eher geräuschlos), Laichablage, usw.
Ich persönlich finde es jedes Jahr wieder toll. Aber jeder Jeck ist anders!
Also, wenn Du __ Kröten nicht magst, brauchst Du lediglich 4-6 Wochen beide Augen zudrücken, danach hast Du wieder Ruhe bis zum nächsten Frühjahr!
Viele Grüße 
Melanie


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2017)

Hi,
bei mir sind dieses Jahr auch wieder hunderte Krötenquappen im Teich, und mir stellt sich jedes Jahr die gleiche Frage : Wo bleiben die
Krötenkinder eigentlich alle ? Ich wandere vor dem Rasenmähen immer über das gesamte Grundstück und sammele die herumhüpfenden
Krötenkinder ein, und setze sie in den Graben, der mein Grundstück abschließt. An den Graben grenzt dann direkt der Wald . 
Manchmal warte ich auch einfach mit dem Mähen ein paar Tage länger, denn bei 2000 m²  finde ich bestimmt nicht alle, 
und unterm Rasenmähermesser möchte ich sie auch nicht haben. 
Nach einigen Tagen sind sie dann alle weg, und auch im Graben und im Wald sehe ich keine mehr. 
Wo wohnen die denn dann ?????


----------



## jolantha (8. Mai 2017)

Zeig euch eben mal meinen Quappen, leider wieder Spiegelung .
Das sind aber nur " Einige "


----------

